# Hey Schnecke



## jochen (9. Aug. 2006)

Hallo,

Die ist mir gestern beim Teichbau über den Weg gesprintet...

 

schönen Tag noch,


----------



## Annett (9. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hey Schnecke*

Moin Jochen,

da hast Du was richtig nützliches im Garten.
Sieht mir nämlich ganz und gar nach einer __ Weinbergschnecke aus. Sie fressen die Eier der gefräßigen __ Nacktschnecken 
Im jetzigen Garten habe ich keine; unter meinen neuen Rosen am sanierten Haus habe ich beim Unkrautrupfen mehrere ausgewachsene Exemplare gefunden *freu*
Die sind besser als Ferramol und Co.... und Laufenten darf ich mir ja leider nicht halten


----------



## kwoddel (9. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hey Schnecke*

Hallo Jochen

über den Weg gesprintet...??? doch so schnell bewegt ihr Euch in Franken


----------



## coconut (9. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hey Schnecke*

oooooch - liiiieb 

wir hatten die früher auch noch massenweise...

aber wie alle "wildtiere" werden es doch von jahr zu jahr leider weniger  


...alles wird dicht besiedelt, wälder werden abgeholzt um neue reihenhäuser hinzustellen...und die natur leidet darunter...


vor jahren hatten wir auch noch viele eichhörnchen - auch die sind verschwunden...:? 



also da kann man ja nur froh sein, dass hin und wieder einige tierchen "vorbeisprinten" 



.


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hey Schnecke*

Hallo Jochen

Spitze !!!

Wie ich sehe kommst mit Fixfoto bestens zurecht  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## jochen (9. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hey Schnecke*

Hallo,

Bei so vielen __ Nacktschnecken die wir im Garten haben, müsste dann ja unsere Weinbergschnecken im Paradies leben. 
An Wildtieren mangelt es uns hier wirklich nicht, da wir direkt am Waldrand wohnen (weia hoffentlich liest das Kwoddel nicht...  ), und der städtische Feuerlöschteich keine 30m von uns enfernt ist haben wir jede Menge "Wildtiere" zu Besuch, im Herbst und Frühjahr ist es keine Seltenheit Rehe direkt vom Fenster aus zu beobachten.
Die Schnecke hatte es sich unter einen Eichenstamm gemütlich gemacht, als ich den Wasserfall in Betrieb nahm wurde es ihr womöglich zu ungemütlich, und ein wenig feucht in der Wohnung...  

Hier noch ein Bild auf der Flucht...

 

Man sieht bei uns in Franken geht eh alles ein wenig schneller...   

@ Helmut...

Danke,

 so langsam wird´s, momentan probiere ich viel mit Makro.


----------



## Kalle (9. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hey Schnecke*

Hallo Jochen,

das im Hintergrund ist aber nicht das Wasser von deinem Wasserfall.

Oder  

Hast wohl von deinem Klärwerk die Pumpen mit nach Hause genommen

: 

Das darf man doch nicht ............  

Schaut nach nen reißenden Strom aus.   

Grüße

Morphantro


----------



## jochen (9. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hey Schnecke*

Hi Kalle,

doch das ist die Wasserfallpumpe,
Dank Drehzazahlsteller kann ich die aber regeln wie wir gerade lustig sind, manchmal ein reisender Strom, mal ein gemütliches Plätschern und ab und zu nur ein Rinnsal.


----------



## gabi (10. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hey Schnecke*

Hi Jochen,

die Geschwindigkeit deiner Schnecke ist ja enorm. Der Gegenwind drückt schon die Fühler nach hinten.


----------



## kwoddel (10. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hey Schnecke*

Hallo Gabi!

        

Aber so sind nun mal die Franken !!!! 





Rasendschnell


----------



## Dr.J (11. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hey Schnecke*

@Kwoddel
jetzt muss ich mal auch ne Bemerkung los werden. Hast du dir deinen Vornamen schon mal näher angesehen??????  

FRANK(en)  

Frag mal deine Erzeuger, ob sie dabei an unser schönes Franken gedacht haben 

@Jochen
Klasse Bilder von unseren einheimischen Wildtieren.


----------



## Kalle (11. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hey Schnecke*

Hallo,

und daß unser Jochen und Dr. J nicht so alleine sind, meld ich mich hier nochmal zu Wort.  

So nun sind wir zu dritt. Mit der Schnecke zu viert.  

Sorry Kwoddel. Du als halber Franke......  

Also Fünf    


Grüße

Morphantro


----------



## Eugen (11. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hey Schnecke*

Haaalo,
dann will ich mich mal outen: Ich bin gebürtiger Hirschaider, in Bamberg zur Schule gegangen, dann nach Würzburg und wohnte sogar schon mal in Rödental-Einberg, um von dort nach Coburg zur Arbeit zu fahren. O.k. bin jetzt ausgewandert, kann aber vom Teich aus nach Unterfranken sehen. (Alle Oberfranken mögens mir verzeihen !). Und falls Kwoddel mal ne schöne Frau sucht, davon hats in Ofr. jede Menge !
"It´s nice to be a Preiss,
 It´s higher to be a Bayer,
 but the highest rank,
 it´s to be an Oberfrank !! "
Liebe Grüsse nach Oberfranken, Eugen
 (der am Weinberg wohnt und mit den hiesigen __ Schnecken gern Wettrennen macht. Oder sinds "Schneggla" ??


----------



## jochen (11. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hey Schnecke*

Hey...ganz kurz dazu...

Ich mache in zehn Minuten eine uroberfränkische Tätigkeit...

nämlich...

Besuch des Kronacher Freischießen...     

da gibts auch jede Menge Schneggla, lecker Bratwurst, und kühles fränkisches Bier in Maßen... 

@ Genius...

schön das du dich auch outest...   

in Hirschaid gab es früher immer schwere Kämpfe im Fussball...


----------



## Petra (11. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hey Schnecke*

Hi@all

Heute habe ich was gutes erlebt schaut euch das  Bild mal an diese Schnecke hängt an einen Graswedel über meinem Teich.
Was ist das für eine Schnecke.


----------



## gabi (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hey Schnecke*

Hi Jochen,



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> ...., und kühles fränkisches Bier in Maßen...




Früher hab ich das Bier auch in Maßen getrunken, aber dank der alten Neuen Rechtschreibung trinke ich es jetzt in Massen.   
Aber immer nur eine.
 

Liebe Grüße von einer ausgewanderten Münchnerin


----------

